# Panacur dosage for worms?



## Laur (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Bane has worms! I was given Panacur, 100 mg per ml. I received contradicting dosage information, and I'm wondering if any of you know about this medication.

Bane is just over 3 pounds. The breeder recommended .8 ml and the vet said 1 ml each day.

I went with the vet's recommendation and gave him 1 ml. I googled dosage and there's also conflicting dosage information. At this point, I'm wondering if it is possible to overdose Bane on this medication? If he should only be receiving .8 ml (as per breeder's instructions) and I give him 1 ml every day (as per vet's instructions), will this harm him? I know it's such a small difference, but I'm nervous. I've never dealt with worms before!

Thanks!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I doubt that .2 tenths would hurt Bane. Maybe give him .8 one day, and 1cc the next? You just want him free of worms. Make sure you follow up with a stool specimen after the required number of days on the med.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I would follow your vets instructions


----------

